# 60s lightweight Western Flyer Wayfarer Flyer.



## s1b (Sep 9, 2019)

Seems nice 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/846749619022051/


----------



## partsguy (Sep 9, 2019)

Sure is pretty!


----------



## s1b (Sep 9, 2019)

partsguy said:


> Sure is pretty!



It does appear to be. IMO it’s worth the $50


----------

